# FS: Flowerhorn Babies



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

1" flowerhorn babies 
They all have the full flowerline 
The father is a Red Dragon 
2 for $15
604 466 9368


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have any pics of babies and the parents?


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

yes I will try to put them up this weekend and they are 2 for $15.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

you come to vancouver island?, and how many do you have ..


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

macframalama said:


> you come to vancouver island?, and how many do you have ..


How many are you looking for mac? I might be heading to the Island on Sunday.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

oh yeah, i dunno how many but for $7.50 per might be worth scooping a few lol, where are you going on the island?,


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

you have mail


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

macframalama said:


> oh yeah, i dunno how many but for $7.50 per might be worth scooping a few lol, where are you going on the island?,


Heading to Ladysmith for a couple of days. We will be either catching the 10:40am boat or the 12:50pm boat over. Did you talk to the seller about meeting me somewhere along the way? I have no problems bringing them across with me. We are driving over so they will stay warm in the car. Let me know ASAP so I can confirm which ferry we are catching over.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Very interested! Please post photos or I can give u my email


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

A few of us are interested and awaiting photos.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing Rd Frys! Good Luck For The Sales Brother ! Really Good Price !


Piranhaman said:


> 1" flowerhorn babies
> They all have the full flowerline
> The father is a Red Dragon
> 2 for $15
> 604 466 9368


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

it should be noted that although piranhaman's profile says vancouver, he really lives in Maple Ridge.

Perhaps you should update your profile.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

ThePhoenix said:


> it should be noted that although piranhaman's profile says vancouver, he really lives in Maple Ridge.
> 
> Perhaps you should update your profile.


If that is true I will take some then. I just did not want to take the drive out to Vancouver for them.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

It was just the opposite for me! lol

I was looking forward to picking some up last weekend, and when I called the guy said Maple ridge.

i was so disappointed


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

if anyone want some, pm me and I will pick them up for you as for the gas fee, it will be divided equally among the buyers. 

so far me and phoenix is in for 8 total.

I can meet at metro or east vancouver near playland and gilmore station. hopefully keep it within the three locations.

must be picked up on the same date. as I dont want to hold responsibility for losses. 

will go over on friday or saturday. let me know soon !


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

How many do you have in total left. I want 4 for sure.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I would like two but am not in town this weekend


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

They are bigger and the price is the same,The the pictures have been posted.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

lol my male is almost as nice as yours lol.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

These Flower-horn babies should grow up to be some real beauties. I got 6 and am very pleased. He must have 150+ 1-2" babies left. Come on people get in on this awesome priced deal. The father is very nice looking.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I m going to close the group pick up due to lack of interest. 

sorry piranhaman !


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

photos have been posted.Thanks


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

On Saturday at 3pm I will be at Pine and w6th.for those of you who don't want to come to Maple Ridge let me know by tomorrow night I can bring the babies to Vancouver.Call me at 604 466 9368.Thanks.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi I will be in Vancouver every Saturday between 3 to 5 pm anyone interested in the babies I can bring them with me please let me know by Friday call me at 604 466 9368.Thanks


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a 7 inch male flowerhorn dragon with a medium size hump $50.very nice flower line.Call me at 604 466 9368.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Didn't realize you were in MR. Makes this very tempting. I'll contact in a few days if I can figure out a way to make sone tank space. Free bump for you!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> Didn't realize you were in MR. Makes this very tempting. I'll contact in a few days if I can figure out a way to make some tank space. Free bump for you!


This is a beautiful fish. I bought some of the fry the other day. This fish is worth more than the asking price IMO. It will not take long to sell this guy. Do not miss out on this opportunity.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Piranhaman said:


> I have a 7 inch male flowerhorn dragon with a medium size hump $50.very nice flower line.Call me at 604 466 9368.


this is the father? you pic you posted on the first post?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> this is the father? you pic you posted on the first post?


If it is it is a beauty.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

hi ill take him please let me know if still available love the babies didnt know he was for sale thou?


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

sold some but still have lots.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi I will be in Vancouver between 3 to 5pm tomorrow anyone interested in the flowerhorn babies please call me at 604 466 9368,I can bring them with me as I live on Maple Ridge. I have lots of them.Thanks. Sam.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi I am coming to Vancouver on Saturday so call me before noon,I can bring the babies with me call me at 604 466 9368.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

These babies are beautiful doing really well eat like pigs! can't wait till they get big good job Sam Thank you!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

mrbob said:


> These babies are beautiful doing really well eat like pigs! can't wait till they get big good job Sam Thank you!


I agree with mrbob. I can hardly wait for them to get to about 4-5". They have grown so much already. Very healthy fish. Great fish keeping Sam aka Piranhaman.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

the flowerhorn babies are approx. 2 inches.The price is 2 for $15.


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello! I was wondering if you're still coming into Vancouver on Saturdays!  one of my boyfriend's tanks juss had all inhabitants sold because he has been hoping to start a Flowerhorn tank and if you still have them available we would like to get 4 of them from you 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow. My God Brother live at Rupert & 8 Ave east Vancouver. Maybe all of us can meet up there.


----------

